# Kennt jemand Logos oder Schriftzüge mit einem "K" drin?



## Doubletaker (30. April 2005)

Hi,

wie der Titel schon aussagt, suche ich Logos oder Schriftzüge, die ein "K"
enthalten. Ich suche zur Inspiration ein paar Beispiele was man alles so aus
einem "K" machen kann. Das Problem hatte ich zuletzt mit einem "i", aber
das habe ich gaaanz schlicht gelöst mit zwei überlappenden Ovalen als der
"i"-Punkt. Das war auch für eine Firma, aber jetzt suche ich für die Freizeit
und den Fun-Bereich etwas verspielteres und da ich eher für das schlichte
einen Faible (schreibt man das so?) habe.

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar und präsentiere meinen entgültigen Entwurf
auch hier um eure Meinungen und Verbesserungen einzuholen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. April 2005)

Also bei K muss ich zwangslaeufig an KDE denken.


----------



## akrite (30. April 2005)

...ein K findet man auch bei den Sklaventreibern von Kloppenburg - zwar eher langweilig, aber doch mit hohem Wiedererkennungswert.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. April 2005)

[Einzeiler] Kellogs  [/Einzeiler]


----------



## Doubletaker (30. April 2005)

Vielen Dank bisher... Mir fällt grad auf, dass ich einen Satz oben nicht
ganz zuende geführt habe: ...da ich eher für das schlichte einen Faible 
habe, frage ich hier um verspielte logos...


----------



## JackyD (1. Mai 2005)

http://katzgruppe.com/


----------



## Drol-Anurav (8. Mai 2005)

Ich denke, du solltest dich nicht an sowas orientieren, denn ein Logo solltest du immer in Wort- und Bildmarke aufteilen können
bei der Wortmarke sollte möglichst leserliche, nicht zu verspielte, aber dennoch eine etwas markantere Typo benutzt werden - in der Bildmarke hingegen sollte eher KEINE Typo vorkommen
Sie sollte möglichst schlicht gestaltet sein, schnell (wieder-)erkannt werden können, sollte auch negativ, nur in grautönen, oder auch in Schwarz/Weiss funktionieren
Jede Firma arbeitet darauf hinaus, dass sie später nicht mehr ihren Namen abzudrucken brauch, sondern lediglich ihr Logo (und damit meine ich die Bildmarke) draufheftet, und jeder weiss trotzdem "ahh, das ist doch . . ."
Woran denkst du bei 3 weissen Streifen ?
 . . . einem Haken ?
 . . . einem angebissenen Apfel ?
 . . . einem Stern ?

Hinter dem Logo steckt ja viel mehr als nur ein kleines Bildchen - ein Grossteil des Firmenwertes steht dahinter, das Image . . .

Nunja, im Freizeit/Fun-Bereich ist sowas natürlich leicht übertrieben - aber wenn du ein Firmenlogo entwickeln sollst . . .


----------



## Mamphil (8. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Alles zum Thema Logo-Design findest du unter diesem Link...

Mamphil


----------



## Consti (8. Mai 2005)

Ganz spontan, ohne die Beiträge der Voherigen zu beachten (da ich mich ja nich beeinflussen lassen will), fällt mir ein:

KDE


----------



## eryakaas (10. Mai 2005)

Das Konsum-Logo (DDR)! Konsum-K

Oder die Fernsehsendung Kunst und Krempel, das ist besonders verspielt. 

Gruß eryakaas


----------



## thecamillo (1. Juni 2005)

Servus Erdnuss,

auf dieser Seite hier findest Du unter Portfolio ein paar Gallerien mit ganz netten Anregungen. kuckst Du hier 

cu thecamillo


----------

